# I dont have photo but I have video



## tommydisco (Oct 29, 2009)

hi guys this my discus video:


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Beautiful young Discus company!


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice discus! Do they mind being in such a bare environment?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Can't wait to see what you do with the tank. Best of luck


----------



## Chicago Jeff (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice! So elegant .


----------

